# Andy Closet Art!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Just channeling Calder!


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)

You know, that's actually really good!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

.....and now we know what to do with all those extra hangers that tend to accumulate in our closets! A properly maintained gentleman's wardrobe not only enables one to look good, it also enables us to nurture our artistic/creative side! LOL.


----------

